# iluka



## reg (Dec 5, 2010)

g,day all, heading to iluka on the queens birthday weekend 10th-13th june. just wondering if anyone was heading that way or if you know the best launch sites. Cheers.


----------



## morten (Apr 27, 2013)

if you want to go into the ocean, a good launch site is woody head ,but you have to pay to park there through the national parks and wildlife .


----------



## morten (Apr 27, 2013)

if you want to go into the ocean, a good launch site is woody head ,but you have to pay to park there through the national parks and wildlife .


----------



## morten (Apr 27, 2013)

if you want to go into the ocean, a good launch site is woody head ,but you have to pay to park there through the national parks and wildlife .


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Well said Morten. ;-)


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've read that a good launch site for going into the ocean is Woody Head but you might have to pay to park there 

*jokes*

In the river, you can take your pick but I often launch in the bay or at the main boat ramp. If you want to go outside, then as already mentioned, Woody Head is the go. You have a relatively protected corner to launch from and plenty of fishy areas east and north of Woody.


----------

